# Tail vise suggestions sought



## TDDriver (Oct 21, 2009)

It's time for my new bench. I purchased a 10-inch Groz quick release for the face vise and I am pondering my options for the tail vise. This will be a split top bench with front and back section at 12 inches each with a six-inch tool tray in the middle. The bench will be 84 inches in length. The Groz will be at the front right (as I am mostly a southpaw). I will have two rows of left-to-right dog holes on 6-inch centers in each section.

If I had a spare $250, I'd go with the Lee Valley twin-screw tail vise. Sweet it is. But I don't. So I'm considering building my own using one of the following:

Single screw from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D3258-Bench-Screw/dp/B00012XCCA/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1371946084&sr=1-1&keywords=bench+screw

Front vise assembly on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121124468388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any thoughts, suggestions will be appreciated.

Larry


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

How about a wagon vice or two?
These may seem like a gimmick but they work really well and they are really cheap and easy to build and install, even retro-fit.


----------



## TDDriver (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, Paul. The wagon vise is pretty nifty and certainly might be an option.

Larry


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Have clamps and extra wood? Possibly cheapest DIY tail vise route:


----------

